# Black and Tan before and after



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I would love if some of you could post your blk & tan puppie to adult pictures. Just got a blk & tan male.

Thanks.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi! I love any excuse to show off my big boy Niko.

7 weeks old









Attending puppy social hour, about 3 months old.









Goofy ear stage, four or five months old.









Graduation day, puppy kindergarten, 6 months old.









Eight or nine months old.









Fifteen months old


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Niko is very handsome thank you! 

Here is my new boy, this is Adolf, he will be 4 months old on the 23rd of this month.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, those are some good ears!!! I was worried Niko's wouldn't come up. Love Adolf's shiny coat, so handsome!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my Niko looks awesome!!! Your puppy is so cute!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Now that is one set of ears! What a cutie, i will have pics coming up.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Today at 9 months


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Niko is stunning


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my boy Sage


































now he's 15 months old


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly as a puppy:













































Molly now:































































I got tons more. I also have other pictures of her as a puppy that I have yet to upload to the computer.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

I cant believe how much some puppies lose their black masks.
Timber looked like Molly and he is also losing his mask. So, I assume he may look like her. Besides, Timber's parents had lighter faces like Molly too.
I guess there was just a little part of me that was hoping Timber would keep his mask.
Still love 'em!!! 
Great pictures. I love to see the comparions too since I have a puppy as well.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Minna at seven/eight weeks old:
















Minna at four months old (19/20 weeks old):


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

he is still a puppy but see here...

@ Feb 20.10 (day i brought him home)









@ September 10.10









more pics in sig...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People thought Molly was a Rottie when she was a puppy.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta at 11 weeks:









6 weeks later:









and at 9 months:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The picture is from today


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Meka 3 months when I brought her home










Meka at 18 months


http://i877.photobucket.com/albums/ab334/meka030109/Meka18monthswithnylabone.jpg


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

All such beautiful dogs! Mrs. K, I LOVE the video, my favorite parts were the "attention" with the 3 and the picture digging in the mud. SO CUTE!

Here's mine so far:
4 months old









9 1/2 months old is them now, this is probably the best representation of their color change over the last few months:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's Chief at 6 weeks, and 2 years old


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well that was wrong that's a 4 years old Chief and a 2 year old Chief! Here is his 6 week old puppy pic


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LeftyGinger said:


> All such beautiful dogs! Mrs. K, I LOVE the video, my favorite parts were the "attention" with the 3 and the picture digging in the mud. SO CUTE!
> 
> Here's mine so far:
> 4 months old
> ...



That first pic is absolutely priceless!  :wild::rofl:


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ginger - is that updated pix from the inside of the new Xterra? Pupps look exhaussted - must have been all that HULA HOOPIN! Love that photo!


----------



## nickamber (Feb 9, 2008)

all i can say is WOW, you all have some stunning dogs. wish I knew how to post up pictures. I want to show you all my rescue pup.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Holy moly if that dog grows into those ears ... he's gonna be a big'un !


----------

